# Apache 2.2.19 PHP can't work



## hainan (May 23, 2011)

Hi

After Apache 2.2.19 update PHP 5 can't work. My config files seems ok. Something change with this release? Or permission settings?

Sorry about my English.

Best Regards

Hasan Alp Ä°NAN


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2011)

Perhaps you should look in apache's error log?


----------



## hainan (May 23, 2011)

@SirDice Thanks for advice. I found the solution. Something wrong with perl-APC . To fix this change perl-APC module config options and `make deinstall && make reinstall`

Http Error Log


```
[Mon May 23 18:09:12 2011] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] PHP Fatal error:  Unkno
wn: apc_fcntl_unlock failed: in Unknown on line 0, referer: http://xx.xx.xx.tr/mail/?_task=mail
```

Default perl-APC config before fix


```
mail# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for pecl-APC-3.1.9:
     IPC=off "Enable IPC shm memory support (default: mmap)"
     SEMAPHORES=off "Enable sysv IPC semaphores (default: fcntl())"
     SPINLOCKS=off "Enable spinlocks (experimental)"
     FILEHITS=off "Enable per request cache info"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

to fix problem change SPINLOCKS=off to on

After fix perl-APC config


```
mail# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for pecl-APC-3.1.9:
     IPC=off "Enable IPC shm memory support (default: mmap)"
     SEMAPHORES=off "Enable sysv IPC semaphores (default: fcntl())"
     [B][color="Red"]SPINLOCKS=on "Enable spinlocks (experimental)"[/color][/B]
     FILEHITS=off "Enable per request cache info"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

Everything working fine now.

Best Regards

Hasan Alp iNAN


----------

